# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Clay pavers over concrete?

## an3_bolt

Hello, 
After some advice if possible: 
1. I have a covered carport with a new plain concrete slab (finish is just a plain float finish). I am planning on laying clay pavers in the carport. However I am in need of advice of the best way to achieve a paved surface over concrete ie use a sand screed (in case how deep) or a thin mortar or something like the "slurry method" /PGH Rigidpave thingy? Or other? 
2. Creating a path from the front door out to the footpath - and I after a solid one with no wobbles over time. Planning on using the same clay pavers as for the carport. However I will have the opportunity for the concreters to lay a concrete path with a screed finish to lay the pavers on. Is this worth the effort or should I simply use a roadbase substrate? If using the concrete base - how would you go about laying the pavers over? 
3. Curved path with a herringbone pattern - with regards to the edges is it best to lay the pattern first and cut the edge after laying (with a big saw!!) prior to laying a soldier course as the final edge, or lay the soldier course and in-fill applying cut pavers as required? 
Any advice / experiences / tips greatly appreciated. :2thumbsup:  
Cheers

----------


## cherub65

Would lay concrete for the path also.
We would use a mortar bed if they are large format pavers, and paving sand base for smaller pavers.
For a curved path lay out body mark and cut, then lay edge (can use a length  of conduit to get even curve)

----------


## jago

What Cherub said. 
I would use a old garden hose for marking out curves. Also work out the path so minimal  cuts and lay your edges first. I would suggest dry laying a section to see what the pattern looks like you will find that the offcuts will/should fit the next row. There's plenty of online info on laying patterns.

----------


## an3_bolt

Thanks kindly gents. :2thumbsup:  
How thick do you do your mortar bed? Just a standard mortar mix and screed it over to get the same level for pavers? 
Cheers

----------


## cherub65

It really depends on the site conditions also the size of pavers. Large format we would lay on a min 20 mm mortar bed using brickes sand @ 6:1, this mix is not unlike a mix used for laying bricks (slightly drier), set up string lines and lay to your levels. Use a white rubber mallet to knock pavers into level (black leave marks on lighter pavers).
Use sikaflex or similar on control joints in slab when you come to grouting

----------


## an3_bolt

Using small pavers - 230 x 115ish - any experiences with the slurry method I have seen some of the paver people talking about in their brochures?

----------


## Strungout

I am kind of doing or thinking about the same kind of thing. 
How thick would the sand bed  on the concrete carport need to be using  50 mm clay pavers . 
I am  (I mean the misus)  totally up in the air at the moment on what to do with the carport we just had built.  
I am now considering concrete with pavers but the extra height may be a problem (100 concrete + Pavers) 
Thanks
Greg

----------


## an3_bolt

...b.....b......b......bbbb.......bbb....bump-ski-doo..... :Smilie:

----------


## cherub65

Would set up edge pavers on mortar bed 20 - 30 mm and screed paver sand over slab.
Use straight piece of timber as a screed and notch out the paver thickness then you pull screed over the edge pavers (set so slighly higher to allow for compaction) 
Using mortar bed for small paver is a pain

----------


## an3_bolt

I have noticed from some research some recommend adding a small amount of cement to the sand when laying the sand over a concrete base. Is this still common practice and would you recommend it?
Thanks

----------


## cherub65

Not necessary, just have min 20 mm sand bed

----------


## Abren

I would have thought if you were going to go to the bother of laying a mortar base you would just lay a cement path. Really would depend on how good you want the end result. 
Also can I ask the guys why they would put a mortar base down with large pavers? 
cheers

----------

